# Northern Tree Funnel-Web



## Klaery (Mar 18, 2010)

The invert people have probably already seen this but thought I might put it up here too for those interested. This is my Hadronyche formidabilis or northern tree funnel-web. Did a bit of an enclosure swap earlier this week so took a piccy 
They grow to be the largest of the funnel webs (about 100mm across) and are also considered to be one of the most deadly alongside the closely related southern tree funnel-web Hadronyche cerberea. Also unlike atrax robustus (Sydney funnel-web) where the male is by far the most venomous in these species both male and female spiders are equally deadly. So far I think it is a she but time will tell  The picture also shows that not all funnel-webs are black and formidabilis in particular usually displays a brown colouration.


----------



## supergirlmas (Mar 18, 2010)

oh lawdy


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 18, 2010)

id love to keep some inverts. planning on gettins ome scorpions in the near future. beautiful funnel web you have there. how is your enclosure set up? any pics?

cheers, ben


----------



## Klaery (Mar 18, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> id love to keep some inverts. planning on gettins ome scorpions in the near future. beautiful funnel web you have there. how is your enclosure set up? any pics?
> 
> cheers, ben



This one is only young so currently in a small sealed tupperware type container (20X10X15) with about 8cm of peat moss substrate. When she gets a bit bigger though i will be setting up a display tank of some kind where she can build her hide in a more natural way for the species (as their name implies these guys are found in tree hollows/cracks etc). Just have to make the tank first. it will be roughly 30X30cm and as deep as i can. Will also be lockable to avoid any possible accidents. Most funnel-webs can be kept pretty much as tarantulas except that they must be kept cool. 
What scorpions are you interested in?


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 18, 2010)

thats awesome danielk. where do you aquire funnelwebs from? i have a few bird eaters but theyre kinda starting to bore me. i prefer dangerous things. haha. bet you get some people telling you that youre crazy when you tell them you have a PET funnelweb. LOL


----------



## Dotora (Mar 18, 2010)

Three Words:

**** That ****.

You can keep all the spiders, especially the ones that can kill you


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2010)

Dotora said:


> Three Words:
> 
> **** That ****.
> 
> You can keep all the spiders, especially the ones that can kill you


AGREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED ..........................that is some nasty looking spider...I cant handle any types other then the piddly daddy long legs ...send shivers down my spine :shock:


----------



## Klaery (Mar 18, 2010)

At snakeman478,
Hey mate, a couple of people breed/collect them but moving them around a hobby is a bit of an contentious issue as we don't have any legislation in place such as elapid keepers. Obviously though they are not suitable for everyone and just like elapids there are a few techniques/precautions to take when dealing with them. They are just as deadly as a lot of the more dangerous elapids. Head over to the invert forum, read all you can and if you think they are still for you message a few people there about it


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 18, 2010)

cheers daniel. appreciate the help mate. i will head straight over to the invert forum. thanks agaim


----------



## snakeman478 (Mar 18, 2010)

*again


----------



## Noongato (Mar 18, 2010)

Why do people go out of their way to state thet they think theyre icky.

I think its very schmexy.


----------



## Klaery (Mar 18, 2010)

I enjoy hearing everyones opinion  though I am sure even those who think spiders are "icky" can still respect an animal like this


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2010)

danielk said:


> I enjoy hearing everyones opinion  though I am sure even those who think spiders are "icky" can still respect an animal like this


I have the ultimate respect for it believe me ...they just freak me out bad and I cant seem to get over my phobia with them ...


----------



## naledge (Mar 19, 2010)

Tarantulas are kinda cool. But having something that could kill you so easily... no thanks.

I would have spiders, but my family would cut me into pieces.

Beautiful spider though... just creepy as hell haha.


----------



## potato matter (Mar 20, 2010)

I started breeding them a year ago, not formidiabilis, robustus, they still scare me a bit though. I think it's a good thing though, it reminds you never to get too relaxed with funnel-webs. I never get close to them though, I have a 45cm pair of tweezers, comes in handy at feeding time, lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 20, 2010)

potato matter said:


> I started breeding them a year ago, not formidiabilis, robustus, they still scare me a bit though. I think it's a good thing though, it reminds you never to get too relaxed with funnel-webs. I never get close to them though, I have a 45cm pair of tweezers, comes in handy at feeding time, lol.


So what do you with 100+ baby Funnel Webs?


----------



## potato matter (Mar 20, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> So what do you with 100+ baby Funnel Webs?


 
They are suprisingly popular. Although, I only sell to a few select people. I don't want to sell to inexperienced people who just want them for the shock value. If I can't find buyers, I release them, far away from people.


----------

